# Quality not quantity



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Shoulda bit better for the end of Sept. only caught 11 but one was this 16” 1.9 pound beauty. Dumplin was ready to find some AC


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Dumplin looks really excited.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice one !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Glad to see you out fishing!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Take the fish home and fry it up. The Bassett Hound needs some excitement and the smell of fish frying should get his motor running.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Boardfeet said:


> Dumplin looks really excited.


Shes fired up!


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

You are the man. Old dumplings and you are the bomb. Just keep catching them. One of these days I might show some pictures. LOL. I have to go first.


----------

